# Major FF crash/flies needed in Orlando



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

I recently switched from using my own media to purchasing media and all my cultures crashed this week.

I'm looking for at least 10-17 producing wingless melano cultures.

Thanks.

PM me or email me at pangaeafrogsATgmail.com


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I can get you a few starter cultures, but nothing producing.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

I am certain that you have people closer but member JimO is in St Augustine. He seems to have surplus frogs and sometimes surplus frogs means surplus flies.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Zoomie said:


> I am certain that you have people closer but member JimO is in St Augustine. He seems to have surplus frogs and sometimes surplus frogs means surplus flies.


I know Jim and have even got FFs from him in the past. Thanks for the help.


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

Paul, wish I could help you out with at least a couple, but unfortunately I am behind schedule and low on flies myself due to moving.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks anyway Sean.
I have had the same issue in the past....the few times I have been low on flies or have had a crash is when someone local usually contacts me for flies.



GSXR_MURRHEE said:


> Paul, wish I could help you out with at least a couple, but unfortunately I am behind schedule and low on flies myself due to moving.


----------

